# White Plains N.Y. show



## wolverine (Jul 29, 2009)

does anyone know when and where this show is taking place? or any other shows in the tri-state area?
Thanks


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

wolverine said:


> does anyone know when and where this show is taking place? or any other shows in the tri-state area?
> Thanks


*Hi wolverine, That is the BIG APPLE, nOV 14. contact JOHN THORNTON 201-405-1705 or SAL GIGANTE 914-472-6386* GEORGE


----------

